# Improved Rider Ericsson



## molekel (Jun 11, 2022)

I am looking for plans for the improved Rider Ericcson Stirling engine. I don't have the original engine so all I got is the patent. It can be any scale.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 11, 2022)

Myers may sell you just a drawing set or they do casting kits



			Pumping Engine II


----------



## molekel (Nov 12, 2022)

I asked for just the drawings ... because shipping castings around the globe isn't exactly cool but they refused.


----------

